# Training DVD's by Martin Butler ?



## DodWelder (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking on You Tube, I see Martin Butler offering Training DVD's for Transfer Heat Press and Mug Sublimation. 
I notice that he advocates using Dye Inks for shirts and most everyone on this site says to use Pigment Inks.
Has anyone used these DVD's ? 
Are they worth getting ? 

Is there any reference DVD material that anyone would recommend ? 
Anything that goes over details for printing and applying Heat Transfers for Shirts and mugs ?


----------



## DodWelder (Dec 6, 2014)

Can anyone suggest any training videos that go into step by step printing?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't know about Martin Butler's DVDs but before you buy anything you may want to check out the information that Stahl's provides. Here's a link to their training info. Help and Education | Stahls'


----------



## BrainWaves (Dec 8, 2014)

I found his t-shirt pressing business videos on udemy.com and received $20 off coupon on retailmenot.com. I paid only $19 to view it and have access to his support forum. This is probably cheaper than DVD I would guess. I found the videos helpful being a beginner.


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

BrainWaves said:


> I found his t-shirt pressing business videos on udemy.com and received $20 off coupon on retailmenot.com. I paid only $19 to view it and have access to his support forum. This is probably cheaper than DVD I would guess. I found the videos helpful being a beginner.


Hi, How were you able to receive the $20 off coupon on retailmenot.com? I put the name of the DVD on the search bar at retailmenot.com but it does not show up. Perhaps I'm doing it wrong. Would appreciate some help if possible


----------



## BrainWaves (Dec 8, 2014)

GILSAN said:


> Hi, How were you able to receive the $20 off coupon on retailmenot.com? I put the name of the DVD on the search bar at retailmenot.com but it does not show up. Perhaps I'm doing it wrong. Would appreciate some help if possible


The coupon is for the udemy.com web site. You need to type in udemy.com in the retailmenot.com search bar. I redeemed my coupon about a month ago. Looks like they have some different coupons offers now.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Apart from Stahls try Great Garment Graphics, they have a lot of instructional videos.


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

BrainWaves said:


> The coupon is for the udemy.com web site. You need to type in udemy.com in the retailmenot.com search bar. I redeemed my coupon about a month ago. Looks like they have some different coupons offers now.


Thanks. Just purchased and got the $20 discount, thanks to your instructions. Am now going to watch the video.


----------



## martin43 (May 15, 2017)

BrainWaves said:


> I found his t-shirt pressing business videos on udemy.com and received $20 off coupon on retailmenot.com. I paid only $19 to view it and have access to his support forum. This is probably cheaper than DVD I would guess. I found the videos helpful being a beginner.


Did you give his system a try? I too bought the DVDs. I'm looking for anyone who has tried this...


----------

